# NEW DSub50 | DAMASKO



## DAMASKO

#DAMASKO #DSub50 #newwatch

Bei dem Gefühl der Schwerelosigkeit, der faszinierenden Unterwasserwelt und der geheimnisvollen Tiefe geht es immer auch um Zeit.

Die DSub50 mit Gehäuse aus austenitischen U-Boot-Stahl, bezogen ausschließlich aus deutscher Fertigung, punktet mit hoher Festigkeit bei gleichzeitiger Duktilität. Der Stahl ist selbst bei dauerhaftem Seewasserkontakt korrosionsbeständig und absolut amagnetisch. Die schwarze DAMEST-Beschichtung zieht zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit auf das markante Edelstahlgehäuse der Taucheruhr. In Kombination mit dem schwarzen Zifferblatt wird diese mit dem dunklen Neoprenanzug zu einer Einheit, sodass nur noch die nachleuchtenden Indices und das bombierte beidseitig spezialentspiegelte Saphirglas im Fokus stehen und selbst bei widrigen Sichtverhältnissen die leichte Ablesbarkeit sicherstellen.
Der einseitig drehbare Drehring verfügt über eine patentierte Drehringkonstruktion mit keramischen Kugelrasterelementen, die ein unbeabsichtigtes Verstellen der verstrichenen Tauchzeit verhindern. Die lebenswichtigen Dekompressionsphasen lassen sich exakt und fehlerlos planen. Das DAMASKO-Kronensystem lässt sich zudem problemlos unter Wasser bedienen. Angetrieben wir die DSub50 von dem bewährten DAMASKO Manufakturkaliber A26-2, welche bis 30 bar (300 Meter) vor eindringendem Wasser geschützt ist.

The feeling of weightlessness, the fascinating underwater world and the mysterious depths always centre around time.

The DSub50 with a casing made of austenitic submarine steel - sourced exclusively from German production - scores with its high strength and simultaneous ductility. The steel is corrosion-resistant and completely anti-magnetic, even when continuously immersed in seawater. The black DAMEST coating draws additional attention to the striking stainless-steel casing of this diver's watch. Combined with the black dial, this timepiece completes a dark neoprene suit to perfection, so that only the luminescent indices and the cambered sapphire crystal with special anti-reflective coating on both sides remain in focus and ensure easy readability, even in adverse visibility conditions.
The unidirectional rotating bezel has a patented rotating bezel design with ceramic ball grid elements that prevent unintentionally readjusting the elapsed dive time. The vital phases for decompression can be planned precisely and flawlessly. The DAMASKO crown system can also be easily operated under water. The DSub50 is powered by the tried and tested DAMASKO manufacture calibre A26-2, which is protected against water penetration of up to 30 bar (300 metres).


----------



## Tom

Where is the ‘50’ in the name referring to?


----------



## RSM13

Tom said:


> Where is the '50' in the name referring to?


I have to say I dont get it either. Seems like a shameless copying of terminology from Sinn - yet the watch is only 30 bar not 50 like the U50. I am assuming the watch is going to be smaller in diameter like the U50 as well.

Until I see more, seems like a swing and a miss from Damasko.


----------



## StufflerMike

RSM13 said:


> &#8230;.. I am assuming the watch is going to be smaller in diameter like the U50 as well.


Nope.
U50 = 41mm
DSub50 = 43.00mm, diameter bezel: 44.20mm.


----------



## RSM13

RSM13 said:


> I have to say I dont get it either. Seems like a shameless copying of terminology from Sinn - yet the watch is only 30 bar not 50 like the U50. I am assuming the watch is going to be smaller in diameter like the U50 as well.
> 
> Until I see more, seems like a swing and a miss from Damasko.





StufflerMike said:


> Nope.
> U50 = 41mm
> DSub50 = 43.00mm, diameter bezel: 44.20mm.


Glad it is still 43 mm. What is the significance of the "50"?

This is the part I found most interesting:

*"The DAMASKO crown system can also be easily operated under water."* Is this true of all Damasko DSub divers?

The price point is also a concern as it seems this watch is potentially more money than a U1 but with less capability. The only thing going for it is the in house movement, I guess, but who can service it other than Damasko?

If this is their only DSUb model then I don't think Damasko has plans to be a serious player in the Dive watch segment.


----------



## StufflerMike

Specs: Specs are listed on their website and in the other DSub50 thread.

Crown: True for all DSub models according website (DSub3 specs) „Das patentierte DAMASKO-Kronensystem lässt sich problemlos unter Wasser bedienen“.

50: No clue, but as far as I know Damasko they are not shamelessly copying Sinn‘s terminology. Not sure btw it is Sinn‘s terminology. U 50 was a German type VII B submarine.


----------



## RSM13

Still the best and my favorite German Diver (I own 2 Sinn U1's).


----------



## earlofsodbury

I like it, and no doubt other colours will follow.

Worth noting when making Sinn comparisons that the DSub50's actual competitor, the U1 S uses a relatively humble Sellita SW200-1 movement, only its bezel is hardened (unless you pay extra), and it costs ~ £500 / $700 _more_ than the Damasko!


----------



## earlofsodbury

Tom said:


> Where is the '50' in the name referring to?


I'd hazard a guess that DSub10, 20, 30, 40 etc will subsequently appear, the first three of those being configured like the esrtwhile DSub1, 2 and 3, the addition of a zero denoting the new range with upgraded movements.


----------



## Jasper110

Wrist shot courtesy of Longisland watch.


----------



## RSM13

earlofsodbury said:


> I'd hazard a guess that DSub10, 20, 30, 40 etc will subsequently appear, the first three of those being configured like the esrtwhile DSub1, 2 and 3, the addition of a zero denoting the new range with upgraded movements.


Makes sense. I do hope other color/style variations follow. I also wish Damasko would put more into the strap styling for their diver. Maybe an integrated silicone and or steel bracelet.


----------



## earlofsodbury

RSM13 said:


> Makes sense. I do hope other color/style variations follow. I also wish Damasko would put more into the strap styling for their diver. Maybe an integrated silicone and or steel bracelet.


I'm pretty sure a steel bracelet will follow at some point fairly soon - there's already a 20mm sub steel one for the new(ish) DK range.


----------



## TaxMan

earlofsodbury said:


> I'd hazard a guess that DSub10, 20, 30, 40 etc will subsequently appear, the first three of those being configured like the esrtwhile DSub1, 2 and 3, the addition of a zero denoting the new range with upgraded movements.


I'll buy that


----------



## DB Broward

Can you guys explain something regarding one particular aspect of the DSub models ...

WHY would you ever operate the crown system underwater (or even want to)? Because your bottom time is so long you need to re-hack your Damasko's second hand to align with Ft. Collins ... ?

Just curious. I do like the look of the watch, tho.


----------



## StufflerMike

RSM13 said:


> &#8230;..The price point is also a concern as it seems this watch is potentially more money than a U1 but with less capability. The only thing going for it is the in house movement, I guess, but who can service it other than Damasko?
> 
> If this is their only DSUb model then I don't think Damasko has plans to be a serious player in the Dive watch segment.


Price point: A lot of watch „manufacturers" that are active today are just buying components from all over the world and then cobbling together in Germany so that „Made in Germany" can be printed on the dial. In this respect one can only congratulate Damasko, because the Bavarian based brand with their manufacture calibers has an arrow in their quiver that even established and large German manufacturers such as Sinn Spezialuhren do not have.
Service: Any knowledgeable watchmaker will understand the construction and its components and will be able to service the A26. Damasko put it that way: „Durch deren Einfachheit und Leistungsfähigkeit können diese von nahezu jedem geübten Uhrmacher weltweit wieder instand gesetzt werden, falls tatsächlich einmal ein Fehler auftreten sollte."

Plans: Well, Damasko never stated they want to become a serious player in the dive watch segment.
Damasko developed the A26 as a module movement with a high proportion of identical parts, so that future improvements and expansion stages as well as upgrades to the different calibers can be adopted. Damasko is a serious player in watch making. And that's their credo if I understand „About us" correctly.


----------



## bts01

It's a pretty good looking tool diver. Big, but not huge. I hope this does well for them. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexplorer

Too large for me.
I would really love to get a DA38BLACK with the new movement. (The A26 would have to me modified to add a DAY feature, though.) RIght now that would be my dream watch.
The ETA'd DA38 they had seems to have been discontinued.


----------



## Tom

StufflerMike said:


> Specs: Specs are listed on their website and in the other DSub50 thread.
> 
> Crown: True for all DSub models according website (DSub3 specs) „Das patentierte DAMASKO-Kronensystem lässt sich problemlos unter Wasser bedienen".
> 
> 50: No clue, but as far as I know Damasko they are not shamelessly copying Sinn's terminology. Not sure btw it is Sinn's terminology. U 50 was a German type VII B submarine.


With Sinn the U1 = 1000m waterproof and the U50 = 500m waterproof.


----------



## StufflerMike

Tom said:


> With Sinn the U1 = 1000m waterproof and the U50 = 500m waterproof.


Hartelijk bedankt Tom, the water resistance of Sinn watches is not unknown to me ?. Unknown to me was that „U50" is Sinn's terminology which Damasko is shamelessly copying.


----------



## Deacfan

An attractive watch, though what I'd really like is a DSub3 with the A26-2 movement.


----------



## RSM13

StufflerMike said:


> Hartelijk bedankt Tom, the water resistance of Sinn watches is not unknown to me ?. Unknown to me was that „U50" is Sinn's terminology which Damasko is shamelessly copying.





Deacfan said:


> An attractive watch, though what I'd really like is a DSub3 with the A26-2 movement.


I am sure Damasko would make you such a thing if you asked them.


----------



## redhed18

50 = lug length?


----------



## bts01

Rolexplorer said:


> Too large for me.
> I would really love to get a DA38BLACK with the new movement. (The A26 would have to me modified to add a DAY feature, though.) RIght now that would be my dream watch.


On damaskos instagram page they seemed to be indicating the DA replacement were coming "soon".

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadroj56

Did I miss it, what is the lug width?


----------



## StufflerMike

Nadroj56 said:


> Did I miss it, what is the lug width?


22mm. All specs already on website😉


----------



## StufflerMike

redhed18 said:


> 50 = lug length?


Most likely.


----------



## earlofsodbury

redhed18 said:


> 50 = lug length?


Except it's 51mm...


----------



## WatchMann

earlofsodbury said:


> Except it's 51mm...





earlofsodbury said:


> Except it's 51mm...


Thank you earlofsodbury, I carefully remeasured and 51mm is correct!


----------



## Dissident

That is a good looking and very legible watch. I rather like it.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I like it&#8230;a lot

Hopefully with the in-house movement they will improve their lume performance too 

Using Super-LumiNova Grade X1 would be a welcomed upgrade.

I would slap a black Isofrane w/DLC buckle on it and be done


----------



## redhed18

^^^ 6.75" ^^^


----------



## vmgotit

I would like to see Damasko, come out with a no date diver! Vance.


----------



## StufflerMike

Spring-Diver said:


> &#8230;.Using Super-LumiNova Grade X1 would be a welcomed upgrade.&#8230;


Hmmh, according to Damasko it is Luminova™ C1 X1. Is there any difference to Super-LumiNova Grade X1 you mentioned ? If so, what is the difference. TIA


----------



## Dissident

vmgotit said:


> I would like to see Damasko, come out with a no date diver! Vance.


I'm sad to say that I can't see any dates on watches any more without my readers or holding my wrist out so far that my arm is almost straight, so I have to agree with this. I never thought I would see the day as I always found dates to be useful, but I'm finding that I prefer a cleaner dial.


----------



## Batboy

It's a handsome watch, and I feel Damasko has got the proportions spot-on. A splash of colour would make it even better for me, but I imagine more versions will follow.

Does anyone know what strap Damasko's using on this DSub50? I like the look of it.


----------



## DAMASKO

Thank you all for your feedback.
The reason for using 50 was that the number 4 is an unlucky number in specific countries. 
The 0 stands for the inhouse movement as also the other DSubs will come back in the future as DSub10/20/30. 

Regarding the strap there are also innovations planned.


----------



## exc-hulk

The DSub50 is absolutely great in my eyes.

Typical DAMASKO design. Reduced to the max for perfect readability under every circumstances.

No shiny things on it.
Perfect with the damest case and bezel.

How a diving tool should be.


----------



## robannenagy

DAMASKO said:


> Thank you all for your feedback.
> The reason for using 50 was that the number 4 is an unlucky number in specific countries.
> The 0 stands for the inhouse movement as also the other DSubs will come back in the future as DSub10/20/30.
> 
> Regarding the strap there are also innovations planned.


What about the DA46? Was that an unlucky watch?


----------



## StufflerMike

robannenagy said:


> What about the DA46? Was that an unlucky watch?


There are no unlucky watches, only unlucky numbers. Happy owner of the DA42🤩


----------



## earlofsodbury

robannenagy said:


> What about the DA46? Was that an unlucky watch?


More likely the Chinese market (where "4" ~ "death") was less important at the time it got its number.


----------



## Jasper110

DAMASKO said:


> Regarding the strap there are also innovations planned.


Such as? More bait required to keep me on this particular hook. DSub owners have been waiting years for a bracelet...


----------



## singularityseven

Beautiful watch, but I really wish they'd make some more compact case sizes. Not everybody can pull off a 51mm lug-to-lug width.


----------



## praetor47

yup. i'd love a DSub50 in 40mm with a splash of orange or yellow or green


----------



## RSM13

DAMASKO said:


> Thank you all for your feedback.
> The reason for using 50 was that the number 4 is an unlucky number in specific countries.
> The 0 stands for the inhouse movement as also the other DSubs will come back in the future as DSub10/20/30.
> 
> Regarding the strap there are also innovations planned.


Yes Please!!!! And if it has a clasp, please make it *micro-adjustable!* The Sinn fitted silicone strap is awesome and finally they added a micro adjust clasp to it.


----------



## Spring-Diver

StufflerMike said:


> Hmmh, according to Damasko it is Luminova C1 X1. Is there any difference to Super-LumiNova Grade X1 you mentioned ? If so, what is the difference. TIA


If they're using C1 X1, the lume should be their best yet

SNL comes in 3 grades: standard, A & X1.
With X1 being their best. 60% brighter and longer lasting than standard grade.


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Spring-Diver said:


> If they're using C1 X1, the lume should be their best yet
> 
> SNL comes in 3 grades: standard, A & X1.
> With X1 being their best. 60% brighter and longer lasting than standard grade.
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damasko uses X1 since 2019, DS30,DK30 for example. Nothing new though.


----------



## orpheo

singularityseven said:


> Beautiful watch, but I really wish they'd make some more compact case sizes. Not everybody can pull off a 51mm lug-to-lug width.


51mm lug to lug?

You mean, 51mm case diameter, right??


----------



## Rolexplorer

I believe that he means the "long distance" across the watch from lug tip to lug tip, not the bracelet width or case diameter. These dimensions are often confused in posts.


----------



## 502Diver

I like the looks of it, but I don’t personally value an in-house movement enough to justify the jump in price. Cool that they can do it, but really doesn’t add value to me. Besides, I prefer the look of the dSub1.


----------



## jwstamper

Seems like the price has increased significantly - is this just because of the in-house movement or are there other differences?


----------



## Rolexplorer

jwstamper said:


> Seems like the price has increased significantly - is this just because of the in-house movement or are there other differences?


Watch prices generally increase from time to time across the board.
IMHO, Damasko has always been a fantastic value <almost under-valued> for the cost, so any price increase is more than likely justified anyway.


----------



## StufflerMike

jwstamper said:


> Seems like the price has increased significantly - is this just because of the in-house movement or are there other differences?


In-house movement A26-2
plus Damest coating
plus SuperLuminova c1X1 on indexes (was C1 on DSub1 - DSub3)

I think it is appropriately priced.


----------



## Patrick B.

I'm really hot on this one. Actually I was close to pull the trigger on a DK30 Ocean as a cool summer watch. Love the blue dial. BUT now I'm torn. Seen the DSUB50 few seconds on a YT Video (wrist check in the last vid of Urban Gentry), and it really looks amazing. I have to re-think about.


----------



## Jasper110

Patrick B. said:


> I'm really hot on this one. Actually I was close to pull the trigger on a DK30 Ocean as a cool summer watch. Love the blue dial. BUT now I'm torn. Seen the DSUB50 few seconds on a YT Video (wrist check in the last vid of Urban Gentry), and it really looks amazing. I have to re-think about.


Well spotted. It looks great on the wrist! Hopefully won't have to wait too long before a review video comes out and we can all see it better.


----------



## Patrick B.

Yes a review from Marc and/or TGV would be amazing. Or even better, both together. I really enjoyed their co-work video. Lots of fun.


----------



## Animal90

Damaskos are watches well worth it and thats no exception! thx for sharing


----------



## MrDagon007

Well, i did succumb to the temptation. It will be my 2nd damasko after my da373 on bracelet. It will look very different being all black with a turning bezel.
Now earlier this year I had already succumbed to the tegimented Sinn U50 which is truly an awesome, nimble toolish everyday watch. Will be fun to compare because I find them direct competitors with different looks.


----------



## RedViola

I’m not sure what to make of the DSub50.

On the one hand, it’s the logical conclusion of the brutalist Damasko tool watch aesthetic: the larger 43 mm “supercase;” the black dial with legibly-white everything; the unadorned markers; the color-matched date wheel.

On the other hand, it’s just a murdered-out DSub3 with a manufacturer movement.

Damasko go about their business so seriously that the odd splash of color really helps to imbue their more functional designs with something resembling human warmth.

Mechanical watches are superfluous and, to the extent that their continued existence requires justification, they ought to arouse feeling, to generate sensation. 

The DSub50 strikes me as a purely intellectual exercise. I suppose there is room for that sort of thing in the world, too. Just not in mine.


----------



## jpc24

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, i did succumb to the temptation. It will be my 2nd damasko after my da373 on bracelet. It will look very different being all black with a turning bezel.
> Now earlier this year I had already succumbed to the tegimented Sinn U50 which is truly an awesome, nimble toolish everyday watch. Will be fun to compare because I find them direct competitors with different looks.


Did you receive the watch yet? Would love to see some photos on the wrist


----------



## MrDagon007

jpc24 said:


> Did you receive the watch yet? Would love to see some photos on the wrist


Actually i switched to the dc82 to have more variety in the collection. Still coming


----------



## Mr.Jones82

DAMASKO said:


> Thank you all for your feedback.
> The reason for using 50 was that the number 4 is an unlucky number in specific countries.
> The 0 stands for the inhouse movement as also the other DSubs will come back in the future as DSub10/20/30.
> 
> Regarding the strap there are also innovations planned.


Interesting. Tetraphobia is a thing in a lot of Asian countries. In my girlfriend's apartment building there isn't a 4th floor. It is labelled F and spoken in English, not Korean. 
Anyway, beautiful watch!


----------



## orpheo

Still, just because you don't name it the fourth floor doesn't mean it isn't the fourth floor.


----------



## Matt2006

When will the DSub10 be announced?


----------



## 1234tuba

I know the monotone nature of the 50 has been called out on here (I like it). As I kick the idea of one of these around, I’m really thinking that adding a colored pip (I love blue) might really set this off to a new level of awesome. Hopefully someone tries this so we can get a taste for this.


----------



## RSM13

1234tuba said:


> I know the monotone nature of the 50 has been called out on here (I like it). As I kick the idea of one of these around, I'm really thinking that adding a colored pip (I love blue) might really set this off to a new level of awesome. Hopefully someone tries this so we can get a taste for this.


if you like the monotone nature of the Dsub50 but feel it needs a tiny kick of color Damasko already makes that watch&#8230;. It's called the DSub1


----------



## 1234tuba

RSM13 said:


> if you like the monotone nature of the Dsub50 but feel it needs a tiny kick of color Damasko already makes that watch&#8230;. It's called the DSub1


True! But you still have a bunch of neon (which I also like but is louder than I want). Small blue pip adds just a touch of color and unique. The yellow is more than a touch. Though I do like it. Plus I like the damest case. It's not in my immediate future anyway so we'll see what the other new models bring.


----------



## Batboy

Has anyone seen a DSub50 in the metal yet?

I love that Damasko has been thorough (as expected) and ensured the back has a Damest coating, too. Usually, I can’t wear steel watches because of a nickel allergy. But the Damest coating means I could wear a DSub50. 

I guess I’m not alone in wanting a splash of colour – do you think a coloured secondhand is possible as a special order?


----------



## Cahanc

Batboy said:


> Has anyone seen a DSub50 in the metal yet?
> 
> I love that Damasko has been thorough (as expected) and ensured the back has a Damest coating, too. Usually, I can’t wear steel watches because of a nickel allergy. But the Damest coating means I could wear a DSub50.
> 
> I guess I’m not alone in wanting a splash of colour – do you think a coloured secondhand is possible as a special order?


They seem to have approved many different colored second hand custom orders for other models so one would hope it could get done. I agree about a splash of color on this model, not a lot just a bit.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Finally a video 👍






It looks perfect on the Isofrane 🔥


----------



## RSM13

Spring-Diver said:


> Finally a video 👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks perfect on the Isofrane 🔥


The Dsub1 is still the best diver they have made from a looks and size standpoint. 42.5 mm diameter and 50 mm L2L.

Mark is correct that the black isofrane is the perfect strap for the DSub line. The rubber strap and clasp it comes on is an embarrassment for a watch of that price and quality...cant believe Damasko is even putting that on the watch. Looks and feels like a $15 strap and buckle.


----------



## Batboy

Spring-Diver said:


>


You can operate the crown underwater! This over-engineering speaks volumes about Damasko’s quality.


----------



## Big_wrist

I like it. Initially I wasn't to keen on it just from looking at the early photos, but to see it live on video helps. I've alwasy thought you get great value from a Damasko, just haven't pulled the trigger on getting one. You get more bang for the buck compared to Sinn. Not sure what the advantage is for getting an in-house movement. Longer periods in between service, more ant-magnetic, easier to service, more accurate?


----------



## Batboy

Big_wrist said:


> Damasko […] You get more bang for the buck compared to Sinn. Not sure what the advantage is for getting an in-house movement


I agree that Damasko gives more technology for buck than Sinn.

Damasko’s in-house movement, the A26, solves the common failure points found in the equivalent ETA movement. So, Damasko’s A26 movement should increase reliably, durability and longevity.









Damasko Quietly Reveals New In-House Caliber A26 - Worn & Wound


German tool watch makers Damaso have introduced a new accessible in-house movement in their caliber A26. More details within.




wornandwound.com


----------



## StufflerMike

Big_wrist said:


> I like it. Initially I wasn't to keen on it just from looking at the early photos, but to see it live on video helps. I've alwasy thought you get great value from a Damasko, just haven't pulled the trigger on getting one. You get more bang for the buck compared to Sinn. Not sure what the advantage is for getting an in-house movement. Longer periods in between service, more ant-magnetic, easier to service, more accurate?


Technically more advanced compared to ETA/Sellita (2824/2836/SW 200). See all the orher posts on the A26 for more info.


----------



## MrDagon007

The clasp looks like an Alixpress special, you would expect Damasko to make their own.
Not sure about the strap but if it is a Hirsch like several of their strap options then it is a pretty good strap.


----------



## Kirkawall

RSM13 said:


> The Dsub1 is still the best diver they have made from a looks and size standpoint. 42.5 mm diameter and 50 mm L2L.
> 
> Mark is correct that the black isofrane is the perfect strap for the DSub line. The rubber strap and clasp it comes on is an embarrassment for a watch of that price and quality...cant believe Damasko is even putting that on the watch. Looks and feels like a $15 strap and buckle.


I've owned two DSubs, including the DS1, and while there was plenty to like about the watch, I found it surprisingly bulky on the wrist given its dimensions, and the finishing of the hands didn't work for me. My take then was that it was a fine, hardy watch, but not quite a finished product yet -- although mine was a very early S/N.

Still think there's possible refinement to be had yet in the DS series' overall proportions, but the legibility is superb as is the bezel action and build q. They're tanks,


----------



## Gatto

Kirkawall said:


> I found it surprisingly bulky on the wrist given its dimensions


I've never owned a DSub but from the video shared above, I agree. It looks substantial on Marc's wrist. It looks most excellent though, I love the stark contrast of the black/white and the hand/dial design.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I could ABSOLUTELY walk away from watches with 1 of these,Yellow & Orange Hirsch/Damasko Robby straps w/PVD Deployant buckles & a DC86 Green/Black Chronograph...About $6000.00 would do it..Now taking donations on a gofundme page hahahahahha....
PS:I would also like to see this on PVD Milanese Mesh,bet it would be smoking!


----------



## GrouchoM

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I could ABSOLUTELY walk away from watches with 1 of these,Yellow & Orange Hirsch/Damasko Robby straps w/PVD Deployant buckles & a DC86 Green/Black Chronograph...About $6000.00 would do it..Now taking donations on a gofundme page hahahahahha....
> PS:I would also like to see this on PVD Milanese Mesh,bet it would be smoking!


PVD, especially over standard steel, would scratch and chip WAY fast than a Damest coated Damasko. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

Mine is en route from Damasko.


----------



## Tpp3975

Interested in this one. Anyone rocking this with a 6.75 inch wrist? Too big?


----------



## WatchMann

Tpp3975 said:


> Interested in this one. Anyone rocking this with a 6.75 inch wrist? Too big?


Here it is on a 7" wrist, hope that helps!


----------



## Tpp3975

WatchMann said:


> Here it is on a 7" wrist, hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 16366258


Looks great. Probably a close call for me but might take a flyer on it. Thanks.


----------



## NM-1




----------



## Spring-Diver

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 16381568


Congrats 

I would love to hear your thoughts on the movement, lume & bezel action after the honeymoon is over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on the movement, lume & bezel action after the honeymoon is over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lume is great. Better than the previous DSub1 or Sinn's I've had. Bezel action top notch, zero play, crisp. So far running about +6-7 seconds a day. We'll see if it settles down a bit.


----------



## NM-1

Maybe I'm forgetting my DSub 1 but it has great legibility at angles. Mostly AR and flat crystal I assume. No fitted strap option is a crime. Rubber strap does have what looks to me like a PVD buckle. Opted for isofrane with DLC buckle. May try an Everst fitted strap for a Tudor to see if it may work though lugs don't look the same shape.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Thanks for the quick update!
The Isofrane w/ DLC buckle is a great combination for your black beauty 


Shannon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

WatchMann said:


> Here it is on a 7" wrist, hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 16366258


It looks great.


----------



## Cahanc

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 16381568


That is beautiful! I have a Dsub2 and while I know people love to complain about the Damasko lume it has never been hard to read even late into the night. You say this has more or is brighter?


----------



## NM-1

It's brighter than the DSub1 I had. Lasts longer too. Not Seiko territory but an improvement.


----------



## WatchMann

Here is an example:


----------



## NM-1

My 2 cents regarding the DSub50 after owning for a bit. I had a DSub1 for a split second so I don't remember all of likes and dislikes so much regarding that one other than not being a huge fan of the shade of yellow, and the usual lack of strap choices. 

The 50's legibility is second to none imo. I assume due to the contrast with the black and white and the flat AR coated crystal. I can tell at any angle the time clearly and the bezel reading with my old eyes. It really is better than any watch I can recall having. Lume is super bright (more so than the DSub1) but fades quickly. 

Biggest (if my only) disappointment is the lousy strap. Almost like a complete afterthought as well noted on all DSub models. I don't understand it. I have tried over 8 staps on the watch and have settled on the ISO as the best one for me. The only fitted strap I found that fits perfectly is StrapsCo Perforated Rally Strap. I do have a MN Erica strap incoming. Knit picking complaint - box. I've had Kickstarter micro's with a better presentation box than the rather cheap zipper one included with the 50. No real issue for me though.

Time keeping. +6/sec which is a bit of a disappointment. Not horrible. Crown is super positive and watch winds in a very pleasant manner. My 2 cents.


----------



## RSM13

The cheap looking strap has always puzzled me and I have written Damasko telling them I will not buy the watch with that very poor strap. It may be functional but come on, it’s REALLY a bad and sort of an insult to the customer.


----------



## njhinde

If you buy the watch directly from Damasko you can configure it and choose a different strap (this is the case in Germany at least). Hope this helps. Isn't that an option elsewhere in the world?

I think calling it an insult to the customer is a bit much, considering they are not exactly forcing anyone to buy the watch in the first place. By the way, I think it looks great on the Isofrane, purely based on photos.


----------



## NM-1

I ordered mine directly from them. The strap options offered are all aftermarket and not worthy of the watch. A complete afterthought.


----------



## RSM13

njhinde said:


> If you buy the watch directly from Damasko you can configure it and choose a different strap (this is the case in Germany at least). Hope this helps. Isn't that an option elsewhere in the world?
> 
> I think calling it an insult to the customer is a bit much, considering they are not exactly forcing anyone to buy the watch in the first place. By the way, I think it looks great on the Isofrane, purely based on photos.


I have been buying watches all my life and Damasko (which I love and respect as a brand) has no business putting such a trash strap on a watch of this quality. I have purchased $500 dollar watches that come with a MUCH better strap than this....whats more is they obviously have the engineering and design talent to do something that matches the quality of the watch...it would take the minimum of effort on their part. It is a complete joke and not worthy of the brand nor should the customer tolerate it. Caveat Emptor.

It's like going to a fine steak restaurant, paying $60 for a filet and they serve it with instant mashed potatoes. The steak may the best and that is what you are mainly paying for but the accompaniments are dollar store. No 2 ways about it.


----------



## petgti

RSM13 said:


> I have been buying watches all my life and Damasko (which I love and respect as a brand) has no business putting such a trash strap on a watch of this quality. I have purchased $500 dollar watches that come with a MUCH better strap than this....whats more is they obviously have the engineering and design talent to do something that matches the quality of the watch...it would take the minimum of effort on their part. It is a complete joke and not worthy of the brand nor should the customer tolerate it. Caveat Emptor.
> 
> It's like going to a fine steak restaurant, paying $60 for a filet and they serve it with instant mashed potatoes. The steak may the best and that is what you are mainly paying for but the accompaniments are dollar store. No 2 ways about it.


subjective, that's what it is. and a complete exageration. 
I find Damasko's straps not bad at all. Although I tried several different aftermarket options, I find myself going back to the stock ones. Both the leather and the rubber ones are solid straps, fitting the watches. No nonsense, practical, solid straps. 
Disrespectful are comments like these, not Damasko's straps. 
You don't need to tolerate it, just shop somewhere else.


----------



## RSM13

petgti said:


> subjective, that's what it is. and a complete exageration.
> I find Damasko's straps not bad at all. Although I tried several different aftermarket options, I find myself going back to the stock ones. Both the leather and the rubber ones are solid straps, fitting the watches. No nonsense, practical, solid straps.
> Disrespectful are comments like these, not Damasko's straps.
> You don't need to tolerate it, just shop somewhere else.


I won’t tolerate it or “settle” for “not bad at all” on an almost $3000 watch.
I emailed Damasko about it and they promptly replied that they will be coming out with a better strap for the DSub50. That was many many months ago so I spent my money elsewhere.


----------



## Batboy

Doesn’t Hirsch make many of Damasko’s straps? The DSub50’s strap looks like a Hirsch Pure, but it’s hard to tell from the photos alone. The underside might be different.


----------



## GrouchoM

Honestly, I couldn't care less about a watch's strap when buying. I WOULD care about its bracelet, though. Most straps only last 1-3 years while the watch and bracelet last as long as it's serviced. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

As others have mentioned, simply chose an aftermarket strap that you deem "worthy" of pairing with the Damasko. No one is forcing you to use the stock strap. And as for the cost relative to the "inadequate" stock option, the cost is what it takes for a small family owned and operated company to engineer watches to the level Damasko produces. Not to mention it, the Dsub50, houses their new in-houae movement. 

Most of their straps seem to be manufactured by Hirsch, Di-modell, and Bonetto Cinturini. Those 3 being known and respected in the watch community for quality straps.


----------



## petgti

RSM13 said:


> I won’t tolerate it or “settle” for “not bad at all” on an almost $3000 watch.
> I emailed Damasko about it and they promptly replied that they will be coming out with a better strap for the DSub50. That was many many months ago so I spent my money elsewhere.


well, I'm sure they will comply at some point with your request and offer quality straps that fit your high standards. they wouldn't want to lose your valuable business. hang in there.


----------



## MrDagon007

If it is the Hirsch Pure strap as I expect, that one is really pretty nice, it is a comfortable non-allergic natural rubber strap. However the clasp looks like an alixpress bottom of the barrel one.


----------



## aaamax

RSM13 said:


> It's like going to a fine steak restaurant, paying $60 for a filet and they serve it with instant mashed potatoes. The steak may the best and that is what you are mainly paying for but the accompaniments are dollar store. No 2 ways about it.



LOL. I like this quote and I have experienced similar as well.

The dSub strap I would presume is perfectly functional (disclosure: I don't own one) and suits the tool aspect of the watch.

But esthetics are an interesting aspect in general. I recently bought a $20 strap from Haveston and it came in a super-cool, metal tin, wrapped in cloth worthy of a $700 purchase. The Damasko bracelet came in a plastic bag...

I am not making any value judgements nor conclusions what so ever, just pointing out what I think is a funny dichotomy.


----------



## walksoftly

MrDagon007 said:


> If it is the Hirsch Pure strap as I expect, that one is really pretty nice, it is a comfortable non-allergic natural rubber strap. However the clasp looks like an alixpress bottom of the barrel one.


I've been in possession of a DSub50 since January of this year, and I'm pretty confident the stock strap is a Bonetto Cinturini 300 or 400-series with custom Damasko interior pattern and black-coated, signed clasp. For reference, courtesy of Holben's:










It seems Damasko took a similar approach with their custom version of the Hirsch Extreme strap; it's offered as the "wave" option with signed, black-coated buckle if ordering from Damasko directly. Interestingly, the BC is a US$39-45 strap at retail, while the Hirsch lists for around US$90 and is sometimes compared favorably with Isofrane. Damasko offers them as equal-spec when ordering the watch directly.

Having worn the watch for a couple months now, I have no complaints about the BC strap. The rubber is supple and the aesthetic is incredibly clean - appropriate to the design language of the watch. The clasp is...inoffensive. It works perfectly, it is lightweight, and it is forgettably discreet. I have no love for it, but no hate either. I would not be surprised if Damasko kept the same rubber and implemented their own clasp once that project re-emerges from the shadows. For my part, with a 6 3/4" wrist, I'd have to weigh whether improved aesthetics were worth additional weight and bulk. With the current clasp, the watch fits under a cuff surprisingly well.


----------



## StufflerMike

DSub50, picture taken where the DSub 50 is being made.


----------



## Batboy

Beautiful photography, @StufflerMike. And the DSub50 looks terrific!

I wonder if Damasko could do the DSub50 with a custom secondhand? The DSub50 would be fantastic with a pop of colour, such as a brightly-coloured seconds hand.


----------



## StufflerMike

Batboy said:


> Beautiful photography, @StufflerMike. And the DSub50 looks terrific!
> 
> I wonder if Damasko could do the DSub50 with a custom secondhand? The DSub50 would be fantastic with a pop of colour, such as a brightly-coloured seconds hand.


I am almost sure they would meet such a request.


----------



## RSM13

Batboy said:


> Beautiful photography, @StufflerMike. And the DSub50 looks terrific!
> 
> I wonder if Damasko could do the DSub50 with a custom secondhand? The DSub50 would be fantastic with a pop of colour, such as a brightly-coloured seconds hand.


have you seen a DSub1?


----------



## Batboy

Sadly, I can’t wear submarine steel (e.g., the DSub1) because of a nickel allergy. But I could wear the DSub50 thanks to the Damest coating.


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

DAMASKO said:


> #DAMASKO #DSub50 #newwatch
> 
> Bei dem Gefühl der Schwerelosigkeit, der faszinierenden Unterwasserwelt und der geheimnisvollen Tiefe geht es immer auch um Zeit.
> 
> Die DSub50 mit Gehäuse aus austenitischen U-Boot-Stahl, bezogen ausschließlich aus deutscher Fertigung, punktet mit hoher Festigkeit bei gleichzeitiger Duktilität. Der Stahl ist selbst bei dauerhaftem Seewasserkontakt korrosionsbeständig und absolut amagnetisch. Die schwarze DAMEST-Beschichtung zieht zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit auf das markante Edelstahlgehäuse der Taucheruhr. In Kombination mit dem schwarzen Zifferblatt wird diese mit dem dunklen Neoprenanzug zu einer Einheit, sodass nur noch die nachleuchtenden Indices und das bombierte beidseitig spezialentspiegelte Saphirglas im Fokus stehen und selbst bei widrigen Sichtverhältnissen die leichte Ablesbarkeit sicherstellen.
> Der einseitig drehbare Drehring verfügt über eine patentierte Drehringkonstruktion mit keramischen Kugelrasterelementen, die ein unbeabsichtigtes Verstellen der verstrichenen Tauchzeit verhindern. Die lebenswichtigen Dekompressionsphasen lassen sich exakt und fehlerlos planen. Das DAMASKO-Kronensystem lässt sich zudem problemlos unter Wasser bedienen. Angetrieben wir die DSub50 von dem bewährten DAMASKO Manufakturkaliber A26-2, welche bis 30 bar (300 Meter) vor eindringendem Wasser geschützt ist.
> 
> The feeling of weightlessness, the fascinating underwater world and the mysterious depths always centre around time.
> 
> The DSub50 with a casing made of austenitic submarine steel - sourced exclusively from German production - scores with its high strength and simultaneous ductility. The steel is corrosion-resistant and completely anti-magnetic, even when continuously immersed in seawater. The black DAMEST coating draws additional attention to the striking stainless-steel casing of this diver's watch. Combined with the black dial, this timepiece completes a dark neoprene suit to perfection, so that only the luminescent indices and the cambered sapphire crystal with special anti-reflective coating on both sides remain in focus and ensure easy readability, even in adverse visibility conditions.
> The unidirectional rotating bezel has a patented rotating bezel design with ceramic ball grid elements that prevent unintentionally readjusting the elapsed dive time. The vital phases for decompression can be planned precisely and flawlessly. The DAMASKO crown system can also be easily operated under water. The DSub50 is powered by the tried and tested DAMASKO manufacture calibre A26-2, which is protected against water penetration of up to 30 bar (300 metres).
> View attachment 15896218


Thank you to Greg at Watcmann for hooking me up with a custom Damasko Dsub3 with all Dsub50 dial, bezel and hands. To me this was perfect blend of Dsub range with inspiration from DSub50 color scheme. It's of course ETA movement. Love the size and setup. Clean, simple and elegant. Bezel is unreal. I was expecting it to be larger but the fit is impeccable. Case is quite thin for 300 meter watch. This is my third watch from Greg. Also got Ds30 and DC57 from him.

I highly recommend Greg at Watchmann: Expert knowledge, responsive, authorized Damasko agent, fast shipping and he will service all Damasko watches. This custom order was under 6 weeks btw I was expecting 9-12
Email: [email protected]
U.S. Toll Free: 1-877-252-6786
Outside U.S.: 1-734-412-4995


----------



## WatchMann

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> Thank you to Greg at Watcmann for hooking me up with a custom Damasko Dsub3 with all Dsub50 dial, bezel and hands. To me this was perfect blend of Dsub range with inspiration from DSub50 color scheme. It's of course ETA movement. Love the size and setup. Clean, simple and elegant. Bezel is unreal. I was expecting it to be larger but the fit is impeccable. Case is quite thin for 300 meter watch. This is my third watch from Greg. Also got Ds30 and DC57 from him.
> 
> I highly recommend Greg at Watchmann: Expert knowledge, responsive, authorized Damasko agent, fast shipping and he will service all Damasko watches. This custom order was under 6 weeks btw I was expecting 9-12
> Email: [email protected]
> U.S. Toll Free: 1-877-252-6786
> Outside U.S.: 1-734-412-4995


That is a beautiful timepiece Mark, thank you!!


----------



## earlofsodbury

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> Thank you to Greg at Watcmann for hooking me up with a custom Damasko Dsub3 with all Dsub50 dial, bezel and hands. To me this was perfect blend of Dsub range with inspiration from DSub50 color scheme. It's of course ETA movement. Love the size and setup. Clean, simple and elegant. Bezel is unreal. I was expecting it to be larger but the fit is impeccable. Case is quite thin for 300 meter watch. This is my third watch from Greg. Also got Ds30 and DC57 from him.
> 
> I highly recommend Greg at Watchmann: Expert knowledge, responsive, authorized Damasko agent, fast shipping and he will service all Damasko watches. This custom order was under 6 weeks btw I was expecting 9-12
> Email: [email protected]
> U.S. Toll Free: 1-877-252-6786
> Outside U.S.: 1-734-412-4995


Great-looking watch - just need to swap out the orange Hirsch 'Robbie' for one of their 'Tiger' straps instead to complete the look -


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

yeah! how's this?


----------



## earlofsodbury

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> how's this?


Perfect! 

In fact, _*so*_ good does that look that I'm utterly mystified why Damasko are not offering that exact option right now!


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

earlofsodbury said:


> Perfect!
> 
> In fact, _*so*_ good does that look that I'm utterly mystified why Damasko are not offering that exact option right now!


yeah agree. I love the dsub50 but prefer all steel case and black/white.


----------

